# Hamilton Club meeting



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone going to the Hamilton club meeting tonight? I was invited by a friend to go as they have a guest speaker....DISCUS is the topic. He knows I'm very new to discus so I'm going....sure is a long way to go, but it will be a nice break from the kids and hubby


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

if you go, don't forget to mention GTAA!


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

if you are heading out this way stop in for a beer before you head to the meeting

Cheers,
Roger


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kase...it took long enough to drive from Brampton during rush hour  

The presentation was not all I had hoped it would be. I'm sure posting a few questions on here would give me more information. As I am so new to discus any info is a help and it did show (with video) the spawning and parent raising, but it was very old shcool....not even RO water would do for the spawning and young....special filter etc. was the choice. I know that people in the GTA have raised spawns with just tap (or treated tap water) water.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Bob is a veteran discus keeper. He had more to say and show. Unfortunately the video took too long and we had to cut his presentation because of time limitations. I to keep discus and learned a lot from Bob.
Hope you will come again.
Joe
Secretary, HDAS


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I found out today that he was a fill in for the person who was suposed to do the presentation  and not given much time to prepare. I was just disapointed the presentation wasn't a more personal walk through of what he does.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree will try to do better next time.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Hamilton club will be holding it's fall show and auction on Sunday October 1st.
The auction format is new. Auction is for live fish, plants and new products only. The vendor will be charged $1.00 per item and that's all.
Used items will be displayed on tables with prices indicated. The club will retain 30% for used items.
All class fish show in the same room.
For further details visit www.HDAS.ca


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Can anyone bring fish for the auction? I will contact the number on the website but wondered if anyone here knows.

Thanks

Edit: Just read the link. Looks like anyone can. Next question, any idea if there is a list of fish that will be available posted before the event??


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes everyone is welcome & encouraged to bring fish to sell.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

All are welcome to bring fish and bid on items. There is a charge of $2.00 for each entry sheet. Sheet has 20 items.
Usually there are all kinds of fish and plants.
Bring lots of money.
Joe


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll be going and bringing some Red Points. Might have a pair of T. Macculipinnis as well. 

Anyone know if there are many CA Cichlids at the auction usually? I assume this is an anual thing? Just wondering if anyone remembers what was there last year?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Its all a crap shoot as to what shows up at any given auction. The club has two per year. Spring & Fall. There is also a show at this years auction so if you have any beautiful fish bring those as well.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I'll be going and bringing some Red Points. Might have a pair of T. Macculipinnis as well.
> 
> Anyone know if there are many CA Cichlids at the auction usually? I assume this is an anual thing? Just wondering if anyone remembers what was there last year?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Last year there were some. I picked up a trio of H. Nicaraguensis. One was killed by the pair and now I have a nice pair. What does the T. stand for in T. Macculipinis? I will be looking for C.A and S.A, chiclids.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thorichthys Maculipinnis.



















I have an extra male and female. The've spawned once but I had to move them out of that tank and since then, he has not been too receptive of her. I think he is ready to spawn again but she isn't. I was thinking about bringing them to the auction if I could find something else to go into that tank.

Not 100% sure yet.

Do you remember seeing any other smaller CA/SA cichlids at past auctions?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Any suggestions on how to bring fish? I have breather bags but on the website it suggests double bagging to make sure there are no leaks. 

I was thinking just using 1 breather bag and put it into a box with the top cut off. As long as the bag isn't handled too much, I'm not worried about leaks. Having not been to an auction before, I'm not sure how much the bag will get handled though?

Thanks in advance


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice looking fish. I will be bidding on them. 
I usually double bag chiclids and they hold OK. The bags are handled by bidders a lot. They are picked up examined before bidding.
Good luck with the auction.
Joe


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, unfortunately, you'll only be able to bid on the male. He's a beauty but the nasty little bugger killed his mate today. Damn! I was watching them so closely for the last week and I thought they were going to spawn. My wife was home today and she said at 3:00 they were in their cave. I got home shortly after 5:00 and she was dead 

GRRRRRRR!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

That's sad. Did you have any dither fish in the tank?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

They were in a tank with about 30 HRP babies ranging from 1/2" - 1.5".

The male has not even flared his gills at the babies. Just targeted her


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

When you get to the auction come and say hello to me. I'll be up front handing items over to the auctioneer. Grey hair and grey beard. 
Joe.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Will do!

I had someone email me today looking for a bunch of my Red Points so I may only have a few. I was planning on bringing quite a few. We'll see if the guy shows up.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Good auction today. Tons of good deals on Africans. If I only had more tanks!

Good to meet you moon. Hope you enjoy the T. Mac and the Red Points 

I picked up a trio of Apistogramma Caetei. Cute little guys.

I'll get some pics once they are settled in but here is one I found online..

http://64.95.130.5/images/species/Apcae_u2.jpg

I made a little mistake. They aren't the ones i thought they were but they seems to have a great personality.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

It was nice to meet you too. I was busy with the auction and did not have time to chat. The T.Mac is settling in nicely, he is in a 75 with some Heros Rotkeil. I missed the Redpoints and some else picked them up. I too got some nice Apistos. Some Vijeta fry and two pairs of Pundurini. I hope to breed these someday. I also picked up some C Hartwegi fry.
The Auction prices were not good for Central and S.A. chiclids. At least not for the sellers but good for buyers.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

moon said:


> two pairs of Pundurini. I hope to breed these someday.


Hmm, I must have missed them. If you do breed them, let me know 

I'm a newby when it comes to Apisto's but I'll post some questions in the cichlid forum when I get a minute.

Glad to hear the T. Mac is doing well. Get some pics if you can


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol thought you said nerdy.. 

Glad you guys had fun! I gotta make it out somtime... :3


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> lol thought you said nerdy..
> 
> Glad you guys had fun! I gotta make it out somtime... :3


I did rank in the middle somewhere in the nerd test


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL...ohh thats right you did! :B ^^


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I am too old to be a nerd


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Hamilton club meeting is on Thursday Nov.9th. The program is by Charlie Drew, the master fish breeder. He will talk about breeding Plecos including some of the exotic L number types. All are welcome and its FREE.
WE have a jar show and a mini auction.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone received their cheques from the auction last month? 

How long does it usually take??


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Anyone received their cheques from the auction last month?
> 
> How long does it usually take??


Usually takes about 4-6 weeks if you don't wait for your money at the auction.

There were software problems with the computers & all 1000+ items had to be organized manually so that alone took some time.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I wasn't too worried about it but this was my first one so I thought I'd ask


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

You will get your money. If you have any concerns you go to the website. www.hdas.ca & contact one of the executive commitee.

Next time I recommend getting your money before you leave.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

No worries. I have faith


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hamilton Clum*

Our next meeting will be on Thursday January 11th. The speaker is Larry Johnson. Larry will be showing some really nice slides of his recent trip to lake Malawi. All you African Chiclids fans sould find this presentation very interesting. All are welcome and it's free.
Check out HDAS.CA for directions
Joe


----------

